# LSD for the Aisin trans?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Would love a mechanical LSD for the aisin trans. Even with good tires in Florida heat with TC off it peels the tire into slow speed corners. A LSD would feel great in the punch diesel. I know peloquin and quaife make them for odd ball trans, any luck for ours?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You might need to look to Europe to see, as the AF40-6 is pretty widely used there. A good few usages here, as well, but more in the European market.

Actually, looking at it, the SRX Turbo uses this trans and supposedly a limited slip...but that could just be out back.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> You might need to look to Europe to see, as the AF40-6 is pretty widely used there. A good few usages here, as well, but more in the European market.
> 
> Actually, looking at it, the SRX Turbo uses this trans and supposedly a limited slip...but that could just be out back.


I also read of that caddie. Yah rear if I recall since it’s cheaper and easier. Yup if I open all the cars that have the trans from the diesel maybe quaife can cross reference it and see if it would work. Come the day the trans needs a rebuild I can slap that in and be more sure footed.


----------

